# How to tell if a hood is "ram air"



## Thefrisbee (May 8, 2010)

How can you tell if a hood is indeed ram air? 1969-1970


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

if the scoopes are open


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Isn't there a box or plate that seals against the foam on the air cleaner that mounts to the underside of the hood. Scoops are just inserts, so any hood could be ram air it just being open was the case.


----------



## Thefrisbee (May 8, 2010)

jetstang said:


> Isn't there a box or plate that seals against the foam on the air cleaner that mounts to the underside of the hood. Scoops are just inserts, so any hood could be ram air it just being open was the case.


Hrmm.. okay. I'm new to GTOs so I'm not positive whats what. I had someone tell me on an auction that I'm running that my hood wasn't a Ram Air. 

Here are some pictures. Any help would be extremely appreciated. Here's a picture.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

That looks like my hood, and mines not ram air.


----------



## Thefrisbee (May 8, 2010)

Awesome, your being very helpful. 

Could you look at this hood and tell me what the difference is? It appears I have all the bolt hole that this one does. Would the one in the link not be a ram air aswell?

1969-1970 GM original gto ram air hood: eBay Motors (item 260585333750 end time Jun-12-10 01:34:30 PDT)


----------



## even steven (Feb 27, 2009)

frisbee,the hood you have is not a ram air hood because the ram air hood has modifications on the underside of the bracing.i know this because i added the ram air system on my regular hood and i had to cut the under bracing to fit the ram air scoops.hope this helps.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

That one has the under bracing next to the scoop and back cut out.


----------



## ChromeCoach10 (Oct 26, 2008)

For what it's worth, it looks as though that hood had a factory hood-tach at one time or another.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

To make the hood ram air there has to be some fabrication to the bracing to accept the hood plate. If the bracing has been cut away and hood plate not installed it may compromise the structure of the hood. The pic is that of a standard hood.

You can make your hood ram air by modifying it for a few dollars. You can purchase a template for about 50.00 that will make the job easier.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Just an FYI, he sold his hood. This, however, is good info for others.....


----------

